# Yahoo- Nightmare Symptoms (Jackson Free Press)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Say the acronym â€œPMS,â€ and youâ€™re bound to react. Some use it as an excuse: â€œOh, Iâ€™m just PMS-ing.â€ Others use it as an insult: â€œWhat is it, that time of the month again?â€View the full article


----------

